# Multiple Bolts On Same Network



## JTHOJNICKI (Nov 30, 2015)

Can you network two Bolts together on your home network to support 6 minis?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Sure. A Bolt can support up to 10 Minis, but if there is a lot of live TV watching going on, then a second DVR would come in handy.


----------



## kisby (Mar 31, 2002)

I have two Bolts and five minis. Works great. Can watch any shows from any bolts or mini.


----------



## elliottstabler (Jan 17, 2016)

If I have two Bolts and two Minis, can I use one Ethernet connected Bolt to run both of the Minis, and the other wirelessly as a stand alone unit? What is the best setup for optimal performance if only one Bolt can be connected to Ethernet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

elliottstabler said:


> If I have two Bolts and two Minis, can I use one Ethernet connected Bolt to run both of the Minis, and the other wirelessly as a stand alone unit? What is the best setup for optimal performance if only one Bolt can be connected to Ethernet?


That setup is fine too.

If only one Bolt can be connected by ethernet, optimally you would use it to create a moca network to bring the other Bolt and Minis online.


----------



## elliottstabler (Jan 17, 2016)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> That setup is fine too.
> 
> If only one Bolt can be connected by ethernet, optimally you would use it to create a moca network to bring the other Bolt and Minis online.


So the non-Ethernet Bolt would connect using MoCA instead of wifi, correct? Will I be able to access recordings on both Bolts throughout the house? I understand you have to go to 'devices' to access recordings on other boxes; will they all talk to each other?

Sorry, I'm new to TiVo. Set up my first Bolt yesterday and I'm blown away! Infinitely better than Comcast's box!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

The moca network is part of your network. It is not separate. Moca just takes the network and puts in on a coax wire.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

elliottstabler said:


> So the non-Ethernet Bolt would connect using MoCA instead of wifi, correct? Will I be able to access recordings on both Bolts throughout the house? I understand you have to go to 'devices' to access recordings on other boxes; will they all talk to each other?
> 
> Sorry, I'm new to TiVo. Set up my first Bolt yesterday and I'm blown away! Infinitely better than Comcast's box!


Correct, and yes to all the above. DVRs and Minis can all access each other for streaming.


----------



## sm4194 (Jan 30, 2016)

When two Bolts are on the same network, do they share season passes or do you have to set up separate season passes on both. Also, is there a single recorded show list or do you have to search around in sub menus for shows recorded on the second bolt. Basically, I want to make sure the setup won't frustrate my wife.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

sm4194 said:


> When two Bolts are on the same network, do they share season passes or do you have to set up separate season passes on both. Also, is there a single recorded show list or do you have to search around in sub menus for shows recorded on the second bolt. Basically, I want to make sure the setup won't frustrate my wife.


Each has its own One Passes (new term for Season Passes) and its own recordings. So Bolt #1 would have its own folders and shows and Bolt #2 would appear as a device in the menu to click on and open to see its shows. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

sm4194 said:


> When two Bolts are on the same network, do they share season passes or do you have to set up separate season passes on both. Also, is there a single recorded show list or do you have to search around in sub menus for shows recorded on the second bolt. Basically, I want to make sure the setup won't frustrate my wife.


They do not share OnePasses, you must set them up on each unit.
You will see the 2nd Tivo at the bottom of the "now playing" list of the current unit and when you click it you will see the shows on the other unit, not that hard to deal with. Fairly high SAF for Tivo.


----------



## JTHOJNICKI (Nov 30, 2015)

On the TIVO site you can easily copy season passes between TIVOs. I did this between my Bolt and Roamio. It worked great. Good way to back things up if doing a drive upgrade.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

joker2008 said:


> 5) Anything else I should be aware of?


That there's typically not a need to cross-post, and that it's mildly frowned-upon. 

Questions regarding Two Bolt Setup


----------

